# Baja Bronco/55 Chevy



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Many of you probably know I got a few things for a good price at a flea market this past weekend.










One in particular being a Yellow Baja Bronco which I coincidently found a roof for last night, but it needed a front bumper. I contemplated using the front from the convertible 55 Chevy but didn't know what to do to fill the gaps that would be left. Tonight I was putting the stuff into a baggie to work on at a later time and I noticed yellow Bronco, yellow 55 Chevy and this is what I did.










I couldn't resist, considering how I got this stuff.

And I certainly didn't need another same old Baja Bronco.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I LIKE IT! :thumbsup:
If you hit the front edge of the hood with a bit of black paint, that line will vanish, eh!
(just don't get any on the 55 nose) The nose will look like it belongs on the car.

I have a NOS red bronco (missing the grill) that could use the same treatment. I wish afx made a red 55! LOL

Nice score, btw!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cool idea!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

joez870 said:


> I LIKE IT! :thumbsup:
> If you hit the front edge of the hood with a bit of black paint, that line will vanish, eh!
> (just don't get any on the 55 nose) The nose will look like it belongs on the car.
> 
> ...


I am planning on doing that with a sharpie.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Mike! If your not gonna use the remaining carcass of that '55, I'd like to cook it up and spray it on one of my next Deuces.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

PM me your address.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dun - You got mail


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

What a great idea. Looks good.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mic,

Looks great. I knew Bill would be hopping in here for that carcas. Mic take a little for yourself and do Bill's trick and make some yellow bondo to fill in and smooth out the seams. Shouldn't be too hard. Great mix of two AFXes. Who'd have thought! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

It took me a minute when I first looked to see what it was you did. 

Nice work.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I decided tonight that a complete repaint is in order for it.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> I decided tonight that a complete repaint is in order for it.


How 'bout copper with gold & silver flames.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's that goofy looking Baja Bronco with the 55' Chevy nose all repainted and complete.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

aww man thats a sweet ride !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

That came out real nice!!!!!!! I give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looking Good in dat Chebby ford.. ...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Too cool Mic!

Nice finish!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It's a Febby...no wait...it's a Chord! Whatever you call it, man, SOMEONE should have produced it...as a slot or a 1:1! I LOVE IT! :thumbsup:

(oh, I bet it goes faster if you give those shiny shoes a tweek. Looks like they are plowing in the front and making little contact.)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a great Blue and Orange Paint job and the decals realy set it off. I love that Bel Air Bronco look! 

Hmmmmmmmm now somebody else needs to put a new face on the Bronco. Don't look at me as I gotta go to bed now. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Tag you're it............. Nice eye candy, Bob


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

A damn really cool Bronco Bel-Air...Nice work Mike


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

awsome:thumbsup:


----------

